# Theatre - Chiang mai



## peterarkle (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Have only been in Chiang Mai for 4 weeks but what a wonderous, 
beautiful, relaxed and layed back way of life - that we would love to 
become part of and contribute to.

We are hoping that you people who know can offer some advice and tips?

Without giving too many details away, we think we have identified a 
fantastic opportunity, as a business, and as a project in Chiang Mai.

We are actors and artists from the UK, and would like to establish and 
run a project here in Thailand - but have some questions that 
residents might help with?

1. Is it possible to RENT premises without buying the business?

2. Would a business model of a co-op work here in Thailand?

3. Having read 'How To Establish A Business In Thailand' we 
understand the need, and would value, a partnership or co-op business 
with local Thais. Could anyone advise How we might find Thai partners 
for the project, that share our passion and vision for the venture?

4. If the co-op model isn't right for Thailand, and we can't RENT 
premises, is there aywhere to find potential investors and/or Thai 
patrons of the arts?

5. Work Permits - What would be the best way to obtain or work here?

6. Does anyone enjoy theatre, and miss the chance to visit the theatre 
for a night out?

The basic idea of what we have in mind of course can be copied, but 
the nature, style and USP of the project cannot. 

Only exploring possibilities at the moment. Really appreciate any 
advice or tips from anyone.

ThanKs,

Pete 




>


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Cant help with your questions but I'm sure Synthia & Oddball will be along soon with some help


----------



## kingwilly (Apr 9, 2008)

try these people...

In keeping with our goal of establishing a permanent English language theater company in Chiang Mai, we put forth our mission statement and invite questions, comments, and the support of our community. Additional information can be obtained by writing to [email protected]


----------



## kingwilly (Apr 9, 2008)

try asking here The British Club Bangkok - An International Club for Friends & Families


----------



## kingwilly (Apr 9, 2008)

Bangkok Community Theatre

Bangkok’s oldest English language theatre group was founded in 1972 from two existing organisations started in the 1950''s. The group stage 3-4 plays each year at various venues, but usually include a Dinner-Theatre production and one children''s show at the Club every year. The group''s ''Club Night'' is held here once a month on a Thursday and all are welcome. More information can be obtained from BCT :: Bangkok Community Theatre.


----------



## peterarkle (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello all, thanks for the very useful info. It's great to find artistic and theatrical ventures happening here, and in Chiang Mai. Would love to see a production by The Gate here, but not sure we will be here long enough.

Our own vision slghtly different in that we don't propose to stage written Englsh plays, but would like to explore devised work combinng traditonal Thai performance techniques with contempoary Europen devised/physical theatre in a bar, like the London fringe pub theatre model.

To that end we are going to vist the College Of Dramatic Arts in Chiang Mai to see what they are doing, and have a chat.

The theatre in Bangkok looks very excting and close to what we'd like to explore here Chiang Mai.

Have posted on the Bangkok Theatre site - and invite any theatre practitioners/performers who work through ensemble devising and physcal theatre that mght be interested in establishing a project here in Chiang Mai to get in contact wth us - [email protected]

Thanks all.


----------

